# case management



## grech (Apr 13, 2011)

hello!!! I am new here and I would like to share some of my problems right now. I am planning to buy a new case for my husband but which is better? a soft or hard case? where do you buy good quality case? I mean that would last long? I prefer buying online that purchasing it personally. I am a pre school teacher and I don't want anyone see me buying this kind of stuff. you know.Got some here in south-pak(dot)com, some real nice stuffs but I have no idea which one to choose! Oh my. I need to buy as soon as possible. And if by any chance, you also got some on hand, please do tell me.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

What will the case be used for? Travel or just to the range? Does it need a lock?

Is it for a single hand gun or multiple?

If it is for normal range use I would recommend this one. MidwayUSA Tactical Pistol Gun Case - MidwayUSA

They are on sale right now too for $7.99 and available in Black or Olive Drab.

If he needs something for multiple guns or serious travel, I recommend Pelican.


----------



## BulletproofTC (Apr 12, 2011)

Dosborn - that's truly a badass case, never seen one before but just ordered one after seeing this thread. Thanks! Sorry Grech for not adding anything useful to your thread but he already did a good job of asking questions, good luck.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

BulletproofTC said:


> Dosborn - that's truly a badass case, never seen one before but just ordered one after seeing this thread. Thanks! Sorry Grech for not adding anything useful to your thread but he already did a good job of asking questions, good luck.


Thanks!! My wife-to-be bought the Pelican case for me a couple of years ago for Christmas. Its water tight and very durable.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a few Pelican cases and they are extremely well built and darn near indestructable.


----------

